# Can I run bachmann spectrum 2-10-2 on life like dc transformer?



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Dear all,

I really like to own a 2-10-2 spectrum dcc equipped dc power supply from lifelike brand power pack? I hope to run for tr time being w/o damaging mytrains..
Kiong


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Shouldn't be a problem. Those models have a dual function decoder that will run on DC. Make sure you watch your turn radius. They do not like less than 22". I love mine, so I recently changed to a digitrax decoder with sound. Im not picky about prototypical sound, so it works for me at 39 bucks vs tsunami at 100.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

So long as the decoder has analog turned on and the power pack will supply enough power to the rails for the engine you should be fine. I cant say really to the reliability of the bachmann decoder but I try not to run my DCC engines on analog track. 

My Amtrak engine actually had better pulling power and a higher top speed on analog before I installed the decoder. On DCC it runs just fine with the same power as before. I know there is some loss through the decoder and that loss is turned into heat which will fry things in the decoder. Just be careful. Oh and my decoder is a Digitrax DH123.

Massey


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I own some bachmann spectrum steam engines and instructions say the
engine is designed to run in DC or DCC mode. I ran mine on DC with no
problems. You should be just fine. The decoder will switch modes automatically.
Sound even worked pretty good on DC. You just don't have any control on
the sounds.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I thought I should also mention the front guide wheels on mine like to jump track when going at higher speeds around curves. I found that a spring from a clicky pen cut down to just the right length and pushed into the hole for the boiler mount screw will help to remedy.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

93firebird said:


> Shouldn't be a problem. Those models have a dual function decoder that will run on DC. Make sure you watch your turn radius. They do not like less than 22". I love mine, so I recently changed to a digitrax decoder with sound. Im not picky about prototypical sound, so it works for me at 39 bucks vs tsunami at 100.


Hi, I use life-like tracks, how many inch " would those curves tracks be?So if my curves are less than 22, I shouldn't be/ there is no way I can run a 2-10-2?

DVD
Kiong


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Flip one of the curved sections over upside down and see what the markings on the bottom say. It should tell you, if not check the part number with the Walther's catalog.

Massey


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Messey and all,


The track flip side says 18R, so it's a 18" track...so there is no way I can run a 2-10-2? (realism aside but technically possible without derailments?)

Kiong


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

give it a try. I did some videos here on some of my engines negotiating 18" radii. All my steam engines have 8 main drivers and not all of them can take the 18" curves. My largest engine is a 2-8-8-2 and it does just fine but a 4-8-2 derails, a 4-8-4 does not. It all depends on how the model is made.

Massey


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Massey,

Sorry, got your name spelled wrongly earlier.

That's way cool for your 2-8-8-2 to negotiate a 18"....I couldn't locate your videos, do you have a link.

I will give the 2-10-2 a try on 18R. Thanks man!

Cheers
Kiong


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

In my experience, the 2-10-2 would not run on successive 18"R curves. I could put one in the mix of some 22"R, to tighten up a corner a little, but it would always derail on successive 18"R. It is just to tight and the drive wheels would push it off the track.


----------

